# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm ART >  Cấp cứu artcam9 hoặc artcam11 Jewell

## vufree

Tớ làm được toolpath từ Artcam11 Jewell nhưng khổ cái mới phay thô thôi Nó đã chạy cắt dứt luôn 2 đầu làm tượng rớt cái tỏm.... Chài Ai mò từ qua tới giờ không biết làm sao để Nó chỉ chạy bề mặt mà không cắt đứt 2 đầu mà mò hoài không ra... Bác Cụ giúp với EM cám ơn nhiều ạ.

----------


## CKD

Bắt cầu cho nó đi cụ  :Big Grin: 
Mà em không có rành là ArtCAM11 nó là cái chi chi. Bản cũ nhất mà em dùng có trò Bridge là ArtCAM2010. Cái mới nhất đang dùng là ArtCAM2017
Vậy nên, em nghĩ nếu ArtCAM11 nó không có thì cụ nên chơi hẵn nó lên ArtCAM2018 luôn cho nó lành ạ.

----------

vufree

----------


## nnk

> Bắt cầu cho nó đi cụ 
> Mà em không có rành là ArtCAM11 nó là cái chi chi. Bản cũ nhất mà em dùng có trò Bridge là ArtCAM2010. Cái mới nhất đang dùng là ArtCAM2017
> Vậy nên, em nghĩ nếu ArtCAM11 nó không có thì cụ nên chơi hẵn nó lên ArtCAM2018 luôn cho nó lành ạ.


artcam 2017 sao mình tạo cầu giữ nó không ra, art9/2011 tạo ok hết, riêng cái 2017 set thông số xong bấm tạo cầu mà không có cái nào xuất hiện, CKD có thể chỉ giúp dùm vụ này ở 2017 không

----------


## vufree

> artcam 2017 sao mình tạo cầu giữ nó không ra, art9/2011 tạo ok hết, riêng cái 2017 set thông số xong bấm tạo cầu mà không có cái nào xuất hiện, CKD có thể chỉ giúp dùm vụ này ở 2017 không


Cụ nnk chỉ giúp Mình thao tác tạo cầu artcam 11 với, hoặc cho Mình xin link youtube.. Mình tìm mãi không ra. Thanks

----------


## nnk

> Cụ nnk chỉ giúp Mình thao tạo cầu artcam 11 với, hoặc cho Mình xin link youtube.. Mình tìm mãi không ra. Thanks


tạo đường dao trước, xong bấm Create Bridges nhập thông số chiều cao/độ dầy cầu, bấm create hoặc click vô đường dao để tạo cầu

----------

vufree

----------


## CKD

Với ArtCAM2017 em thấy đơn giản mừ. Cách thao tác có vẻ hơi phức tạp nếu theo cách làm cũ.
Nhưng cách làm mới em thấy nó đơn giản ợ.

Trong chính profile toolpath có mục *Add Bridges* bên dưới mục *Add Ramping Moves*
Tick vào nó xong làm theo hướng dẫn rồi calcualte thôi.

----------

vufree

----------


## vufree

> Với ArtCAM2017 em thấy đơn giản mừ. Cách thao tác có vẻ hơi phức tạp nếu theo cách làm cũ.
> Nhưng cách làm mới em thấy nó đơn giản ợ.
> 
> Trong chính profile toolpath có mục *Add Bridges* bên dưới mục *Add Ramping Moves*
> Tick vào nó xong làm theo hướng dẫn rồi calcualte thôi.


   Cám ơn 2 Bác... để Mình làm thử ạ.

----------

